# [Auction] Pokemon Alpha Sapphire NA [BUYOUT - OVER]



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello!^^

Well...long story short, I preordered Pokemon Alpha Sapphire for a friend and she doesn't want it. Now I'm stuck with an extra code that I have no use for because I already have the game myself. I figured someone from here could really use it because I don't want the code to go to waste.

I'm looking for TBT offers only because I don't play Animal Crossing a lot anymore.

*Bidding will begin at 10k TBT.

Increments: 500 TBT

I'm not expecting anyone to, but buy out will be 17k

Ends 8:00pm EST *

I am also willing to give you the code first if I find you trustworthy enough, which I'm sure most people are. Will be checking back on this thread throughout the day.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, I'm like 75% sure you will get that buyout sometime. This game is SO popular right now. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

But anyway, good luck with your auction! I only have 1k so definitely not enough.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

AH >.o Good luck bump!


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

all mah bells


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I just want this code out of my hands, lol. 

@SmashNess - Im not sure whether if you're serious or not.. :0


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Griselda said:


> Thank you everyone! I just want this code out of my hands, lol.
> 
> @SmashNess - Im not sure whether if you're serious or not.. :0



its all i haz e.e


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

v.v I'm sorry, but I'll have to decline on this.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Griselda said:


> v.v I'm sorry, but I'll have to decline on this.



wat if i up the deal with a japanese letter, a pear, AND A PIECE OF CANDY?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thats a Once In A Lifetime offer you wont get anywhere else


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

I am currently looking to get TBT instead, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

1000tbt?


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

1001 tbt?


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

@Norski and SmashNess: Will have say no on both. I'm looking for serious offers, please.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Im serious about that.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 21, 2014)

You all realize the starting bid is 10k BTB, not 1k BTB.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> You all realize the starting bid is 10k BTB, not 1k BTB.



.-. o


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

Someone already did the starting bid, on top of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, guess they changed their mind. X D


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 21, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Someone already did the starting bid, on top of it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, guess they changed their mind. X D


lol. I gave my tbt to the player that deserved it..so I'm broke. I'm afraid that's why I retracted my bid.  I expect the game will be sold with the buyout later today


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I gave my tbt to the player that deserved it..so I'm broke. I'm afraid that's why I retracted my bid.  I expect the game will be sold with the buyout later today



Yeah. I'd totally have bought out by now.... but I don't have 17k haha.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

How do people even get that many bells


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

SmashNess said:


> How do people even get that many bells



Buying it with in game bells, selling collectibles from restocks/they get from others, selling other things.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Buying it with in game bells, selling collectibles from restocks/they get from others, selling other things.



how much would i get for all my collectibles


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh and posting! When you post on some forums you earn bells depending on how long/short the post is; 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SmashNess said:


> how much would i get for all my collectibles


I'll VM you, don't want to clog their thread.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 21, 2014)

I sure wish this was EU. And no I don't have that much, but I have collectibles.


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Awh, I only have the NA version though. :x I'm not really interested in collectibles for it.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh gosh I'm so tempted >.< I'm not sure I want to dish out 10k+ bells though, I think I'd rather just go out and by the game myself. xD
Good luck selling though! There are tons of people here who would be willing to pay 10k+ for this game. qvq

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh gosh I'm so tempted >.< I'm not sure I want to dish out 10k+ bells though, I think I'd rather just go out and by the game myself. xD
Good luck selling though! There are tons of people here who would be willing to pay 10k+ for this game. qvq


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

If i get pokeball im selling it so i can get this


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you! I hope you get your game though.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

...tf?

Is it really worth it lol?

intangible forum credits for a game bought with real money


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 21, 2014)

Griselda said:


> I am currently looking to get TBT instead, but thank you for the offer.





Jarrad said:


> ...tf?
> 
> Is it really worth it lol?
> 
> intangible forum credits for a game bought with real money



Lots of people do it. I just sent the bells for my copy a few minutes ago. c:


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> Lots of people do it. I just sent the bells for my copy a few minutes ago. c:



who did you buy it from?


----------



## Isabella (Nov 21, 2014)

what would you even need 10-17k bells on this forum for ?_? just wondering


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 21, 2014)

SmashNess said:


> who did you buy it from?



Not giving any names since the user told me they don't normally sell games. I'm keeping them protected from harassment and such. :3
But you'll have to have more bells to get a game. Just because this person won't sell it for 200bells doesn't meant someone else will. I worked my butt off the past few days to get 10k. Try it. :3


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe to buy the items to complete my catalog if I ever get back to playing New Leaf. I started a few months back, but I'm sure I'm still missing quite a lot...either that or just store it.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

ohhhhhhhhhhh should I buyout?!?!??!


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh should I buyout?!?!??!



The Poke'mon Master has arrived ~


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh should I buyout?!?!??!



nuuu D:


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh should I buyout?!?!??!



You should. It'll be a great game. :3


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh should I buyout?!?!??!



Totally should!

Then give it to me and I will slowly pay you off.    Just kidding <3


----------



## Isabella (Nov 21, 2014)

lol I'm kinda tempted to sell some of my collectibles for this. 
@ Guero101 you should go for it though, save yourself $40


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

Isabella said:


> what would you even need 10-17k bells on this forum for ?_? just wondering



Buying art, as most artists who take commissions here take TBT (also hella easier than paying in-game bells), collectibles, games, Pokemon, etc.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 21, 2014)

Isabella said:


> what would you even need 10-17k bells on this forum for ?_? just wondering


I had 60k TBT bells and I spent a bunch on 10 full game download codes. I got every single game I wanted for me and my boyfriend. Collecting TBT bells is beneficial because you can buy irl things from people. I'm slowly trying to build my bells back up to maybe get a few game download codes for Christmas presents c:


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Awe all theses wonderful responses!!! Thanks friends 

I already bought Omega ruby last night at midnight. And I would like to get both........ soooooooooooo


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

2k... I really want this. /-\


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 2k... I really want this. /-\



Unfortunately, I can't accept this.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Griselda said:


> Unfortunately, I can't accept this.


OMG... I'm sorry! I thought it said bidding started at 500.


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG... I'm sorry! I thought it said bidding started at 500.



No worries. At least you went back to look again.^^


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh should I buyout?!?!??!



Go for it, always great to have an extra file. Helps a lot when events are given out.


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero buy itttt


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

can I put down 10k? if a bidding war starts I'll most likely buyout


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> can I put down 10k? if a bidding war starts I'll most likely buyout



Go ahead.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

10k then [:


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump.^^


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

can i give a ssb4 3ds (NA) download code for it?


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

SmashNess said:


> can i give a ssb4 3ds (NA) download code for it?



Unaccepted. v.v


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 21, 2014)

10.5


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

11


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 21, 2014)

11.5 
Just to add this note ... 11.5 is my limit ... In case someone out there is REALLY wanting this game!


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Apologies for the delay in title update. I went afk x.x for a few


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

12


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

buyout


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

@SmashNess - Look, I know you're trying to get a download code for this game and all, but you've repeatedly come to my thread and posted several times offers that were not relevant to my first post. I'm afraid I don't have a huge amount of trust in you and I will have to decline this buy out.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

no im telling gero to buyout


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

SmashNess said:


> no im telling gero to buyout


 
Oh man. v.v I'm so sorry about that. I got the wrong idea.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Griselda said:


> Oh man. v.v I'm so sorry about that. I got the wrong idea.



it ok


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha why would he buyout if he has the highest bid?


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 21, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha why would he buyout if he has the highest bid?



someone could buyout before him


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

*BUYOUT by Tracey

The auction is now over. Thank you for bidding!*


----------



## Darkbrussel (Nov 21, 2014)

SmashNess said:


> someone could buyout before him



damn man you psychic o-o?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Darkbrussel said:


> damn man you psychic o-o?


and banned. O-O


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pm offer I'm guessing?


----------



## Darkbrussel (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero you better catch him, i think he's a psychic pokemon!


----------



## Griselda (Nov 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Pm offer I'm guessing?



That's correct. =3


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, congrats Tracey!


----------

